
Show HN: Point your repos to their new home - yogsototh
https://gitlab.esy.fun/yogsototh/gh-notify-move
======
jarfil
You know git is distributed? You can keep all your repos both on GitLab,
GitHub, as many local machines as you want... etc. all at the same time.

~~~
18nleung
Most orgs like having a single source of truth for their projects, though (for
instance, the Linux kernel GitHub repo is simply a mirror). In fact, if
anything, this project could set up mirroring so repos are mirrored from
GitLab to GitHub, etc.

~~~
palunon
But then, the Linux kernel really have multiple sources of truth, depending on
what version you are talking about (Linus branch, mainline, vendor forks, etc)

The main point isn't about the source code, it's about all the rest : bug
report, discussions, planning..

------
captn3m0
don't do this please.

I run my own gitea instance, and for repos that are in multiple places, I
leave a note in the readme as to what the canonical URL is. If someone wants
to open a PR or an issue on Github I don't wanna be hostile by having them
create another account just to ask a question. Once the patch is merged, it
gets pushed on all remotes.

If you have a large project with lots of contributors and activity, and you
actively want to discourage contributions in the wrong place, you can disable
issues or PRs for that one repo.

Also, people browse code using GitHub clients, serving an empty Readme is not
a good idea to break that behaviour.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Why aren't issues, etc., part of the repo and so pulled (optionally) to
duplicate repos. Shouldn't web front ends be views of federated content --
having issues in one git web front-end not get propagated to others for the
same project is surely a major flaw.

~~~
newnewpdro
Yes, but for-profit corporations like github aren't exactly incentivized to
build their service that way.

